# Quietrock Retrofit



## sbcontracting (Apr 22, 2010)

Hey folks,

I'm pricing a job where HO wants to kill noise in her townhome between her and her neigbour. The existing shared wall is 5/8 - stud -5/8 -stud 5/8 dw.

She wants the THX quietrock 545.

Questions: 
--Can regular resilient channel RC1 support the QR? Any experience on whether it helps reduce sound if you're using 545 over existing drywall?

Thanks!

Mike


----------



## overanalyze (Dec 28, 2010)

I have read good things about green glue. With that current wall setup it seems another layer of 5/8 or the quiet rock with the green glue in between would work. But I am not a sound pro....


----------



## dielectricunion (Feb 27, 2013)

May be adding work, but I'd think about removing the existing 5/8, re-insulating with cellulose, rockwool or other acoustical material, and then rehanging drywall with resilient channel. It might save a few inches rather than furring out the existing. Either way you'll have to cut and tape.


----------



## sbcontracting (Apr 22, 2010)

HO's have neighbours from hell. Cops are involved and this is a last stab at living in her home before she moves, which is why she's intent on the heavy duty stuff. 

I was actually thinking along the same line - remove existing 5/8 (have to remove chunks anyway to insulate elec boxes and put up 5/8 quiet rock along with roxul safe'n sound... maybe sprayfoam the rim joist just to help dampen movement in the floor. But from what she describes it's absolute hell for her, and she may need the QR. 

I spoke with the QR rep today and they do not advise RC supporting the fat stuff. ... 1 3/8 thick, equivalent to 11 layers of DW?...


----------



## dielectricunion (Feb 27, 2013)

I pity those people living under the rule of condo associations. It seems that in every development, there are at least a few self absorbed nut cases who base their lives work on complaints and harassment to fulfill their insecurities. Good luck!


----------



## Big Shoe (Jun 16, 2008)

As you know there are many systems for you to try. Would it improve things?............Somewhat. She could spend a lot of money and still hear them and come back on you.

I would only take on something like that with the understanding with the homeowner that it will reduce the sound only.

Roll of the dice. Good luck


----------



## GCTony (Oct 26, 2012)

Green glue = waste of money

Insulation slows sound waves and doesn't stop it

Dense material is required to stop sound waves

Without seeing it:
Sound barrier fabric over existing drywall, RC channel using isolation clips. One or more layers of DW attached to RC channel.

This company has lots of useful information on systems and products

http://www.acousticalsolutions.com/


----------



## sbcontracting (Apr 22, 2010)

I finished this job up but unfortunately it met with limited success.

The neighbours were so bad that the sound just came through everywhere else in the common wall. Having done the MBR only helped somewhat, but when music is cranked at 5am, not much more than full isolation will deal with that. 

Here's what I did: 
--removed 5/8 dw around plugs. Installed two applications of quiet putty on 4 plugs.
--re-installed orig dw around plugs and patched.
--Installed QR 545 (the THX stuff), used plenty of Quietseal on joints, and screwed into existing studs with 3" #10 DW screws.

Carrying 180 lbs per sheet up a set of curved stairs was not fun. Nothing about this product is fun.

On a brighter note, I just finished ANOTHER QR 545 soundproofing of a MBR, with full success! There was enough room to build a new 2x4 wall stuffed with roxul safe'n sound and then mount the QR545 directly to it. Thankfully the neighbours in this instance were nothing compared to the ones above... just a poorly built duplex.

Have a great day! 

Mike


----------



## Sir Mixalot (Jan 6, 2008)

Thanks for the update Mike. :thumbup:


----------

